# Watery Eyes



## skmackley2 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just went to check on my 1year old horsefield tortoise aka Russian tortoise and I noticed that his eyes were clean and no funny nose or wheezing but his eyes are watery, my substrate is quite damp at 70-80% daily but some spots different, I bathe him every other day and he drinks and eats fine, the substrate is like a special tortoise sand with all sorts of good stuff in, it's not dusty and no sharp objects in his table. 



ANY HELP AT ALL WILL BE GRATEFUL


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 27, 2013)

I know you have two threads about this. Has anyone helped yet?? I cant find the other one. I hope someone has helped you!!


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Aug 27, 2013)

What is your lighting set up? Coil type UV can irritate eyes


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 27, 2013)

He does not have coil. He has another thread with all the information about his set up. I am still looking for it!!!


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks, go on my profile and look at my threads and there is the other one


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2013)

I take it this was answered on the other thread?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 28, 2013)

wellington said:


> I take it this was answered on the other thread?



I dont think so. I just checked his other thread and he received a few replies but he has not figured out why they are watery yet. ?????


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 28, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I take it this was answered on the other thread?
> ...



THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Please will someone answer my oldest thread on watery eyes*

There has been a lot of posts on my watery eyes thread but none have actually told me or helped me, so please I'm worried here, can someone ask me questions on it or tell me what to do 

Anything


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2013)

*RE: Please will someone answer my oldest thread on watery eyes*

Well What kind of tortoise and how hot are you keeping it? Any dusty substrate?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

To what extent are they watery? Does he have tears dripping down his face?
Are the eyes puffy or swollen at all?
Have a camera to post some pictures?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Please will someone answer my oldest thread on watery eyes*

How watery? Dripping with tears? Can you share pictures?

I've just read through all your posts and I'm starting to wonder if the eyes are lubricated a normal amount and maybe you have "new parent" syndrome and are over reacting. ?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 28, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Well What kind of tortoise and how hot are you keeping it? Any dusty substrate?



Horsefield tortoise, 35'. Under basking lamp and everywhere else like 20 and under, no not at all dusty, it's 60%-70%




Team Gomberg said:


> To what extent are they watery? Does he have tears dripping down his face?
> Are the eyes puffy or swollen at all?
> Have a camera to post some pictures?
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



Not tears, just a little bit of water clogging at bottom of his eyes , I don't think they're swollen maybe a teensy just teensy but puffy, I will do in the afternoon, but the iPod doesn't show up pics well




Team Gomberg said:


> How watery? Dripping with tears? Can you share pictures?
> 
> I've just read through all your posts and I'm starting to wonder if the eyes are lubricated a normal amount and maybe you have "new parent" syndrome and are over reacting. ?
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



Awh god! Lubricated ? New parent syndrome :/ ? Oh um no, he does look sad at the moment, you can see in his face


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Watery Eyes*



skmackley2 said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Well What kind of tortoise and how hot are you keeping it? Any dusty substrate?
> ...






Hey buddy, I'm trying to help you out. Based on the explanation of your set up, there are no major red flags signaling a problem. So I'm hoping to see a picture to get a better idea. 
I'm not trying to be rude. I am hopeful that you don't have a problem and that the watery eye isn't anything abnormal.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 29, 2013)

on my other thread there is a picture


dont worry your not rude! yeah there isnt ANY hazards in my table?


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone? ??????????


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 30, 2013)

Your threads were merged and I still have not seen the photo. ?

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 30, 2013)

What you mean my threads are merged? I tried but you can't see it, the wateriness is like a little bit covering his whole eye ,'not puffy


----------



## sibi (Aug 30, 2013)

When torts have watery eyes and it's noticeable, it could be he's getting too hot wherever this is happening. Also, you said you have a tortoise sand as a substrate. I don't like sand as a substrate for torts. It's possible that he has some tiny sand in his eyes and it irritating the eye(s). I would change the substrate and check temps. If it is sand in his eye(and you won't be able to see it) flush gently with warm water. It won't hurt to flush his eyes even if there isn't any sand, but just as a precaution. Keep us posted.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Watery Eyes*



skmackley2 said:


> What you mean my threads are merged? I tried but you can't see it, the wateriness is like a little bit covering his whole eye ,'not puffy



We aren't supposed to make multiple threads about the same issue. Usually once a forum moderator sees that, they merge the 2 threads into one thread. It is simpler that way. 
I noticed that happened here because my comments from your 2 threads are now merged, here, on this single thread.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking the sand could be causing the problem. I agree with Sibi, try a coco coir or plain topsoil substrate.

Good luck!


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 30, 2013)

coco coir as a replacement for the sand and a good flush of the eyes as mentioned above are your two best options. go look in the mirror at your eyes, you will see a bit of liquid collected on the bottom eyelid, is this a comparable amount to whats on your tortoises? its common, that just means the eyes are clean and functioning properly. 


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 31, 2013)

There's hardly no sand In it, so I just dip his head in water and his eye will soak? I dunno




nate.mann said:


> coco coir as a replacement for the sand and a good flush of the eyes as mentioned above are your two best options. go look in the mirror at your eyes, you will see a bit of liquid collected on the bottom eyelid, is this a comparable amount to whats on your tortoises? its common, that just means the eyes are clean and functioning properly.
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
> ...



Oh good


If you look at my other thread about ideas and what should go where in a 2 terrain tortoise table, I was wondering can. Till keep this substrate but put this topsoil,calcium bits, handfuls of sand mixture into the hot end where he basks and mix it with plain topsoil for his house bedding and have just plain topsoil in the cold end so if he digs down to find warmth it won't seriously harm him? Good idea or ....?


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 31, 2013)

So I bathed him and soaked his eye and this little bit of white goo came out and looked like it was in the eye, he looks fine now


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 31, 2013)

is there any particular reason youre mixing so much in there? to me youre just making things a little more complicated than needed. theres many threads on here that will let you know whats okay and not. cyprus mulch, coconut coir, and organic topsoil are just some of the things that can be used. for burrowers i like coir because its kinda fine and easy on the tortoise. now just keep an eye (no pun intended) on your tortoise and if it goes back to how it was let us know. 


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## skmackley2 (Aug 31, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> is there any particular reason youre mixing so much in there? to me youre just making things a little more complicated than needed. theres many threads on here that will let you know whats okay and not. cyprus mulch, coconut coir, and organic topsoil are just some of the things that can be used. for burrowers i like coir because its kinda fine and easy on the tortoise. now just keep an eye (no pun intended) on your tortoise and if it goes back to how it was let us know.
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
> ...



I'm not mixing loads of things! That's the ingredients in this substrate topsoil calcium stones and like a few handfuls of sand I didn't make it. I bought It like that, by us coco coir is fairly expensive and when we get it it's in sooooooo small cubes and then after you gotta do all soaking waiting drying all stuff and apparently it's hard to stable the moisture in the substrate so I don't use that and I'm getting organic topsoil, I want a substrate I can just cut it open and put it in the enclosure,


And I am definitely not having cypress mulch it's like huge bits of bask and wood it's a bit of topsoil?? So no,


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 31, 2013)

oh okay. i just bought a bag of organic topsoil as well because i rescued a leopard tortoise today, and it was cheap but safe. i see where youre coming from though, being a 16-year-old, jobless, and living with a girlfriend is tough financially. 


0.1.0 Russian Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
Chive On!


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 31, 2013)

The substrate is/was the problem, not sure if the organic soil will work. But its better then what was using before...


----------



## sibi (Aug 31, 2013)

Whatever you decide to use, get rid of the stuff with the sand! That could have been the problem from the beginning.


----------



## skmackley2 (Sep 1, 2013)

So what topsoil do I get?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: RE: Watery Eyes*



skmackley2 said:


> So what topsoil do I get?



Buy the plain, untreated top soil. No additives, no fertilizers. I buy the no name brand from home depot or lowes. 2cu ft for $2 and some change.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## skmackley2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> skmackley2 said:
> 
> 
> > So what topsoil do I get?
> ...



Why 
Plain untreated , the could be fertilisers in there plus you dunno what's in there? What about if there might be plant seeds that I won't see and could flower into a poisonous plant,


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 5, 2013)

You want plain untreated soil. 
Here is an example of additives to avoid:
Manure
Fertilizers
Compost
Perlite
Anything "miracle grow"

You want the dirt clean and safe for your tort with nothing that he could eat or get sick from. 

It's a win win because it's best for your tort to be on plain dirt and at the cheapest price for you since there are no additives.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## skmackley2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is organic topsoil okay? I'm getting that tomorrow maybe


----------

